# Journeyman organizing into local 11



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

I’m in process of becoming organized as a book 1 journeyman. Anybody got any advice for me to be accepted well? I want to move up as fast as possible and make a real career out of this opportunity. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Work productively and safe. Don't be a show off. Keep your ears and eyes open and your mouth shut.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Watch your pace and blend in....guys can be dicks if think you are showing them up.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

Tonedeaf said:


> Watch your pace and blend in....guys can be dicks if
> think you are showing them up.


So how do I stand out in order to advance?
I want to climb that ladder and be a gf on awesome buildings


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Coyoteblue said:


> So how do I stand out in order to advance?
> I want to climb that ladder and be a gf on awesome buildings


Don’t screw up the coffee orders. 
Get the right donuts.

Show up on time ready to work.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Coyoteblue said:


> So how do I stand out in order to advance?




Your work will indicate how smart you are. Your collaboration with higher-ups solving problems will indicate how smart you are. Your relationships with other workers will indicate how congenial you are. While overall production is important - it is not the only deciding factor.


> I want to climb that ladder and be a gf on awesome buildings


Be careful what you wish for. Just know that you're not going to get there by annoying people.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Coyoteblue said:


> So how do I stand out in order to advance?
> I want to climb that ladder and be a gf on awesome buildings


Attitude, skill and knowledge. It’s on the first year test and the fifth year final. It’s on the logo of the JATC. Live by it and you should have a prosperous career. 

I wonder why you aspire to have everyone criticize every decision, go the other way when they see you, stab knives in your back, piss in your coffee, take the heat for everything gone wrong, give your workers all the credit, and hand out their lay-off check right before the holidays When you know they have a family. Sounds like a dream job.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> Coyoteblue said:
> 
> 
> > So how do I stand out in order to advance?
> ...


It’s more about my family and gaining a better mastery of our craft, potentially moving into the office in 10-15 years. I want a career and not to just be another cog in the wheel.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Why not 441? Are you going to turn out soon? What year are you? When you say "in the process of becoming organized as a book 1 J/W", have you even been sworn in? Why a GF? (not gf) How much management experience do you have? You know you need OSHA30, Arc flash, first aid/CPR, working knowledge of title 24, and other prerequisites just to be a foreman, right? You know you have to be called out by name for a foreman position, right? How much high-rise experience do you have? What "office" are you referring to? The hall? What kind of career are you seeking?


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Why not 441? Are you going to turn out soon? What year are you? When you say "in the process of becoming organized as a book 1 J/W", have you even been sworn in? Why a GF? (not gf) How much management experience do you have? You know you need OSHA30, Arc flash, first aid/CPR, working knowledge of title 24, and other prerequisites just to be a foreman, right? You know you have to be called out by name for a foreman position, right? How much high-rise experience do you have? What "office" are you referring to? The hall? What kind of career are you seeking?


I am NLCAA certified ATT will get in CALTCP ASAP.
Recruiter says in won’t swear in until 2 months after I start working. 
I am a ca certified general electrician journeyman and I graduated from a state approved apprenticeship program. 
The lifestyle it will give my family and I want to keep moving forward in my career, I don’t want to twist wires my whole life. I have minor expierence in field management. 
Part of why the union is so attractive is how much education they have available. 
Not the hall but a superintendent or project manager position. Possibly owner one day. 
441 doesn’t seem to have the outlook 11 would. The extra few bucks is basically gas.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Coyoteblue said:


> I am NLCAA certified ATT will get in CALTCP ASAP.
> Recruiter says in won’t swear in until 2 months after I start working.
> I am a ca certified general electrician journeyman and I graduated from a state approved apprenticeship program.
> The lifestyle it will give my family and I want to keep moving forward in my career, I don’t want to twist wires my whole life. I have minor expierence in field management.
> ...


 Have you talked to an organizer at the local? Are you on the list? Taken the test? had an interview? Been before the board? gotten the handshake? Do you know how traffic is going that way in the morning? I'm assuming you're a youngster by the "go getter" attitude, that'll work to your advantage. I have the opposite goals, an "office job" would drive me nutz. Good luck in your career.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Coyoteblue said:
> 
> 
> > I am NLCAA certified ATT will get in CALTCP ASAP.
> ...


31, 12 yrs in the trade. I’m just motivated to succeed and give my kids better than I had. 
Talked to an organizer and interviewed with a superintendent. I’m told since I graduated an apprenticeship there’s no test. Sounds like a lot of rules are being loosened due to the manpower need, could be good or bad for the brotherhood. There’s a lot of knuckleheads in and out of the union. 
Been working los angeles for 12 years, oh I know the parking lot aka the 5. 
Thanks


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Coyoteblue said:


> 31, 12 yrs in the trade. I’m just motivated to succeed and give my kids better than I had.
> Talked to an organizer and interviewed with a superintendent. I’m told since I graduated an apprenticeship there’s no test. Sounds like a lot of rules are being loosened due to the manpower need, could be good or bad for the brotherhood. There’s a lot of knuckleheads in and out of the union.
> Been working los angeles for 12 years, oh I know the parking lot aka the 5.
> Thanks


 Lighting control isn't working out in the open shop arena? We don't do much of that kind of stuff in the union, everything is already engineered, we just go by the print. 

It's a shame that you park on the 5 fwy for free, but when you get downtown parking is a beotch, and gets expensive. And the meters are a scam.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Coyoteblue said:
> 
> 
> > 31, 12 yrs in the trade. Iâ€™️m just motivated to succeed and give my kids better than I had.
> ...


It’s ok but I’ve been making moves to become a lighting good guy and my office doesn’t seem to care. They want me where they need me or have me pigeon holed. 
I’ve seen a few job postings of union shops claiming there is a lighting foreman position, that would be awesome, lighting is a challenge for the mind and is only getting more and more complex so my value will only go up and up. Plus you get to help create beautiful scenes. 
You typically get a parking pass and reimbursement for costs right?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Coyoteblue said:


> It’s ok but I’ve been making moves to become a lighting good guy and my office doesn’t seem to care. They want me where they need me or have me pigeon holed.
> I’ve seen a few job postings of union shops claiming there is a lighting foreman position, that would be awesome, lighting is a challenge for the mind and is only getting more and more complex so my value will only go up and up. Plus you get to help create beautiful scenes.
> You typically get a parking pass and reimbursement for costs right?


The thing with union foremen calls is the contractor has to know you, and call you out by name typically. And usually when a shop gets someone they like, they hang on to him, and move him around instead of sending back to the hall. All the lighting control we see is occupancy sensors, and relay packs, maybe a daylight harvester, or photocell every now and then. Even in warehouse TI's, their outside lighting is all time clock control, and inside is motion detection. Parking reimbursement depends on the contractor. I was at USC for almost a year before I got a campus pass (non-union). And when I was downtown, I ate the parking. Most of the time IF you get a receipt, they'll reimburse you weekly, but not always.


----------



## Coyoteblue (Oct 4, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Coyoteblue said:
> 
> 
> > Itâ€™️s ok but Iâ€™️ve been making moves to become a lighting good guy and my office doesnâ€™️t seem to care. They want me where they need me or have me pigeon holed.
> ...


To be honest bro, the parking situation is terrible and would not be tolerated by myself personally. Partially because I can’t afford it and my expensive oc mortgage but also morally I could never endorse that. 
The lighting you describe is in line with title 24 requirements. It’s all about utilizing different devices to maximize wattage savings. Something you’d never know if you just focus on gettbig that 40. I honestly enjoy staying current with industry trend/ requirements and the logistics it takes to accomplish them. I see it like a puzzle that needs to be put together. I’m hoping to get called out as a foreman in 6 months to a year.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Union is not the same as a Merit shop and the politics are some what different. Do you have the time to attend meetings, become a member of a committee, teach on different nights? Most signatory project managers and superintendents are related to the company owners so they are people you want to meet. If you can get a current copy of the agreement and by-laws of the Local you are trying to get in to, it will help you know the game rules in the field and at the Hall. You will be among many striving for the position you covet. Most already have the inside scoop.


----------

